# wiiu kiosk console



## ficap (Sep 28, 2017)

hello i want to know how much is a wiiu kiosk or demo console because i want to sell one like that

150e


----------



## Reko (Jun 9, 2018)

ficap said:


> hello i want to know how much is a wiiu kiosk or demo console because i want to sell one like that
> 
> 150e


Do you still have it, because i'm interested


----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 9, 2018)

You can’t buy or sell stuff here, you have to use the trading area. You get access to it after you make 100 posts in the forums
EDIT: and also serious necrobump


----------



## Reko (Jun 9, 2018)

Oh ok, just looking for one


----------

